# Manta RTA from Advken



## Rob Fisher (3/9/18)

I did a quick search and I couldn't find a dedicated thread for the Manta... lots of chit chat in other threads but no dedicated thread so here we go.

I had the great pleasure of diving with Giant Mantas in the Maldives... Not sure what real Mantas have in common with the Manta RTA... but I guess they needed a name and a logo!

I must say I didn't rush to take a go at the Manta because it's a dual coil RTA but I popped in two nano aliens with a resistance of 0.283Ω and fired it at 35 watts. Still gonna play some more but I have to say I was impressed... certainly one of the better dual coil RTA's that I have had the pleasure of trying. This will be my cloud blowing and tricking setups because it has clouds for days! And while it's no Dvarw DL the flavour is pretty good! I'm really glad that @Heaven Gifts sent it to me for review. And the fact it's gold and shiny didn't shape my review... actually that's a lie... I love bling!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/9/18)

I love my Manta! Been my constant setup for the past 6 months or so and will likely continue to be so until the day I can afford a Dvarw. Tried a number of RTA's since I got it, some good, some not so much, but I find myself coming back to my Manta every time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TyTy (4/9/18)

Was looking at getting myself the manta but with it being out for a while I'm battling to find 1 how do you guys think this will compare to the dead rabbit rta coming out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (4/9/18)

I absolutely LOVE my Manta. It can be a pain to wick because if you get it wrong it is a very leaky tank. But once you have it dialed in it's definitely one of the better RTA's out there. Flavour is fantastic. I'll never get rid of it and I am considering getting another.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (4/9/18)

Have to agree with the other statements mentioned above..

- Really really good flavor from the Manta
- Wicking isn't TOO hard on this RTA, but you will certainly get the knack of it
- Juice slots are quite large and paired with the bubble tank, you are good to go!

Will highly recommend this RTA to anyone interested

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (4/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I did a quick search and I couldn't find a dedicated thread for the Manta... lots of chit chat in other threads but no dedicated thread so here we go.
> 
> I had the great pleasure of diving with Giant Mantas in the Maldives... Not sure what real Mantas have in common with the Manta RTA... but I guess they needed a name and a logo!
> 
> ...


Great write-up uncle @Rob Fisher

Do you perhaps have a picture(s) of your wicking method for this RTA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Great write-up uncle @Rob Fisher
> 
> Do you perhaps have a picture(s) of your wicking method for this RTA?



It was my first build so I didn't know if it was gonna work... I never looked at any reviews or wicking tips... I just popped in two Aliens and wicked it with Titanium Fiber Cotton as I would most RTA's... I must say I did get a bit of leaking when I first filled it and maybe I should have closed the airflow when filling... but since then not a sign of any leaking.

I will take pics next time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (4/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> It was my first build so I didn't know if it was gonna work... I never looked at any reviews or wicking tips... I just popped in two Aliens and wicked it with Titanium Fiber Cotton as I would most RTA's... I must say I did get a bit of leaking when I first filled it and maybe I should have closed the airflow when filling... but since then not a sign of any leaking.
> 
> I will take pics next time!


Thanks Rob!
I also just 'winged' it as if I were wicking any other RTA, and cannot stress the fact that the airflow MUST be closed when refilling...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt (4/9/18)

I don't close the airflow when filling mine, although I used to.
What I do is when i finish wicking my coil, I prime the wick, thenI take small, tiny pieces of left over cotton and make sure the juice ports are filled up completely and I prime it again. 
So when filling now, all I do is unscrew the top cap, fill it up, close it, and vape away.
Works for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (4/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> I don't close the airflow when filling mine, although I used to.
> What I do is when i finish wicking my coil, I prime the wick, thenI take small, tiny pieces of left over cotton and make sure the juice ports are filled up completely and I prime it again.
> So when filling now, all I do is unscrew the top cap, fill it up, close it, and vape away.
> Works for me.


Will definitely try this next time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (4/9/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Will definitely try this next time!


Please do. Would really like to know if it works for you too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/9/18)

On the wicking - tight cotton through the coils, but brush the ends out with a pick or tweezers before sticking it in the holes. Then as for the filling, what I do every now and then is to fill my tank to the brim, screw the top on a _little bit_, just enough so that no juice can run out, then I turn it upside down and screw it in the rest of the way. Never had a leaking issue since I started doing that.

I cannot remember the reviewer I learnt this trick from first time, I think it is that Scottish guy (Vaping with Vic), and while he did this he explained the logic behind it. When you put the cap on you are creating a air lock, so as you screw it down the air at the top of the tank is being forced down and thus it pushes juice into the juice ports and thus leaking may occur. When you turn the tank upside down, the air goes to the top so when you are screwing the tank in you are pushing air into the juice ports and not more juice. Sounded logical to me, tried it and it works.

Then I have to agree with @Nadim_Paruk "Really *really* good flavor from the Manta". I had a Zeus, I have a Kylin, I had a OBS Crius I even had a Reload (bloody good tank) but the Manta still tops them all. Well that's my humble opinion. 

Another one I got recently, the Ystar Beethoven, comes closest in terms of flavour to the Manta but it has spitback issues which I hate. Manta does not spit back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (4/9/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> On the wicking - tight cotton through the coils, but brush the ends out with a pick or tweezers before sticking it in the holes. Then as for the filling, what I do every now and then is to fill my tank to the brim, screw the top on a _little bit_, just enough so that no juice can run out, then I turn it upside down and screw it in the rest of the way. Never had a leaking issue since I started doing that.



I dont really use the manta any more, @Tashy has taken ownership of it but I agree with your method on filling.
When I was still using it, It drove me absolutely Nuts!! with the constant leaking when filling or more specifically screwing the cap back on. 

I started doing the same thing where I would fill it, (Close airflow) Put the top cap on and only screw it to where the thread just starts catching, then turn the tank upside down, wait for the bubble and close the top cap all the way.
Only other time I would get leaking after that was if I wicked it too loosely or thinned out the tails to much.

With that said...
I am not one who likes to fiddle to get something to work, so its not for me (same as the Serpent Mini, Eeeveryone Loved it, I HATED it so so much, it sucked 99% of the time!)

Since I got the _Intake _there has been nothing (That I own) that has dethroned it on either Flavor or ease-of-use and have not had one singe drop of leak, Only tank I have tested that beats it on flavor is @Bulldog s Dwarv.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt (4/9/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> On the wicking - tight cotton through the coils, but brush the ends out with a pick or tweezers before sticking it in the holes. Then as for the filling, what I do every now and then is to fill my tank to the brim, screw the top on a _little bit_, just enough so that no juice can run out, then I turn it upside down and screw it in the rest of the way. Never had a leaking issue since I started doing that.
> 
> I cannot remember the reviewer I learnt this trick from first time, I think it is that Scottish guy (Vaping with Vic), and while he did this he explained the logic behind it. When you put the cap on you are creating a air lock, so as you screw it down the air at the top of the tank is being forced down and thus it pushes juice into the juice ports and thus leaking may occur. When you turn the tank upside down, the air goes to the top so when you are screwing the tank in you are pushing air into the juice ports and not more juice. Sounded logical to me, tried it and it works.
> 
> ...


I used to do this as well,but it just became a bit of a PITA for me even though the performance of the Manta was worth it. But it does work. For me it was a bit hit and miss, though. Maybe I was a bit too impatient. 
And you're right, definitely thin out the wicks! 
I still want a Reload, though, Just to compare the 2 tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (4/9/18)

Dietz said:


> I dont really use the manta any more, @Tashy has taken ownership of it but I agree with your method on filling.
> When I was still using it, It drove me absolutely Nuts!! with the constant leaking when filling or more specifically screwing the cap back on.
> 
> I started doing the same thing where I would fill it, (Close airflow) Put the top cap on and only screw it to where the thread just starts catching, then turn the tank upside down, wait for the bubble and close the top cap all the way.
> ...


_Adding Intake to wishlist_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tashy (4/9/18)

I love the gold! And will probably get a gold one soon
But with that said...


That just happened

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog (4/9/18)

@Tashy I can't rate your post, Imagine if I liked it, i could of found it funny but that would not be right, definitely not a winner and I would be thrown over the coals if I disliked.
@Dietz you know what you have to do, Intake to the rescue as they say happy wife, happy life

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (4/9/18)

Tashy said:


> I love the gold! And will probably get a gold one soon
> But with that said...
> View attachment 144435
> 
> That just happened


I rest my Case!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

